# Zakup nowego dysku - co wybrać IDE czy SATA?

## pmz

Witajcie!

Zwracam się do Was z prośbą o poradę. Mianowiecie posiadam płytę MSI K8T Neo2-F i podpiętą do niej 200GB Barracudę (ST3200822A), która osiąga prędkość odczytu na poziomie 62 MB/s (wg hdparm).

Potrzebuję więcej przestrzeni i planuję kupno drugiego dysku - będzie to kolejna Barracuda. Teraz mam problem wynikający ze słabego obeznania w temacie. Mianowicie zakup którego dysku będze lepszy - czy tego podłączonego poprzez IDE czy SATA? Czy mając już dysk z systemem podłączonym na IDE, mogę mieć drugi na SATA? Nie stanowi to problemu? I jak jest z wydajnością i obsługą SATA na dzień dzisiejszy pod Linuksem? Macie jakieś własne obserwacje na ten temat?

Z góry dziękuję za wszelkie opinie, również za link odsyłający do ciekawych testów porównawczych  :Wink: 

----------

## Pablos

 *pmz wrote:*   

> Mianowicie zakup którego dysku będze lepszy - czy tego podłączonego poprzez IDE czy SATA?

 

Zakup dysku z SATA jest bardziej przyszłościowy - na nowych plytach głównych jest coraz mniej gniazd PATA, poza tym jest on nieco szybszy, no i w obudowie masz większy porządek (kable mniej miejsca zajmują)  :Smile: 

 *pmz wrote:*   

> Czy mając już dysk z systemem podłączonym na IDE, mogę mieć drugi na SATA? Nie stanowi to problemu?

 

Pewnie że tak.

----------

## mbar

Koniecznie SATA, wybór PATA nie ma już sensu. No chyba, że chcesz te dyski połączyć w RAID0 za pomocą kontrolera PCI, np. ITE 8212F (obsługiwany natywnie przez jądro Linuxa, mam taki u siebie) i mieć 400GB w jednym kawałku.

----------

## BeteNoire

Też bym wybrał SATA (SATA-II już w tym momencie). Przymierzam się właśnie do wymiany dysków ale nie wiem kiedy to nastąpi  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

SATA  :Smile: 

----------

## evilav

Tylko i wyłącznie SATAII rulez  :Smile: 

----------

## tswiercz

A ja też mam małe pytanic, choć to już ostre OT.

Czy dyski z SATAII wchodzą na te starsze SATA?

Bo mam już trochę leciwego Solteka SATA i nie wiem, co na tym pójdzie.

----------

## pmz

 *Pablos wrote:*   

> Zakup dysku z SATA jest bardziej przyszłościowy (...) poza tym jest on nieco szybszy

 

Hmm, moje wskazania mówią co innego:

```
arrakis ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2920 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1459.91 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.00 seconds =  62.00 MB/sec

arrakis ~ # hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2796 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1397.91 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  178 MB in  3.03 seconds =  58.78 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
```

Dyski - Barracudy Seagate: hda to  ST3200822A (IDE), zaś sda to ST3200822AS (SATA). Płyta to MSI K8T Neo2-F, mostek południowy VIA vt8237.

----------

## siemion

a u mnie wyglada to tak:

```
siemion siemion #  hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   3040 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1519.91 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

 Timing buffered disk reads:  164 MB in  3.11 seconds =  52.76 MB/sec

HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device

siemion siemion #  hdparm -tT /dev/hdd

/dev/hdd:

 Timing cached reads:   3048 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1523.90 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  112 MB in  3.05 seconds =  36.74 MB/sec
```

jak widać nie ma zasady 

Płyta MSI K8T Neo2 hdd to Western Digital a sda to Barracuda

----------

## BeteNoire

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> A ja też mam małe pytanic, choć to już ostre OT.
> 
> Czy dyski z SATAII wchodzą na te starsze SATA?
> 
> Bo mam już trochę leciwego Solteka SATA i nie wiem, co na tym pójdzie.

 

Powinien.

Zakupiłem WDC SATA 2 i trzeba go było "zazworkować", żeby odpalił no i... działa - na mobo KT6 Delta z czipami VIA.

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   3040 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1519.91 MB/sec
> 
> HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(null) (wait for flush complete) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
> ...

 

Zasada to jest - hdparm nie jest wiarygodnym miernikiem wydajności dysku.

Ja sobie dzisiaj porównywałem robiąc 5 razy pod rząd na dwóch dyskach: 

```
time emerge -C gentoo-sources

time emerge gentoo-sources
```

Rezultaty pokazują że ten SATAII działający w trybie SATA jest minimalnie szybszy, tymczasem hdparm...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3042492.html#3042492

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3000138.html#3000138

----------

